# Mother In Law Talks About My Weight



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Mother in Law has been staying with us the last couple weeks.

She has been buying Sweet Rolls and such. Today my wife said there was Cup Cakes and Ice Cream in the Kitchen. I should have known but told my wife she knows I can't eat Ice Cream. I went ahead and ate one Cup Cake.

My wife told me later that it was her Mom that bought all that. I told my wife no wonder she is getting fatter.

Me I'm not going to say a word. Just hopes she does ok.

big rockpile


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Is your MIL also very overweight?


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Throat punch her then charge her rent


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I knew when I slipped that ring on her finger that I was marrying more than one woman.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Terri said:


> Is your MIL also very overweight?


Yes and has Heart Trouble but 83 years old.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

C


Bungiex88 said:


> Throat punch her then charge her rent


Can't do the time. She is leaving tomorrow.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> I knew when I slipped that ring on her finger that I was marrying more than one woman.


You know I think about this Guys with more than one wife.

She was totally different until me and my wife got married. Then she made life hell on me and my wife. Even tried to get my wife to divorce me and tried having me thrown in Jail. Law told her they couldn't because I wasn't doing anything wrong.

big rockpile


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

big rockpile said:


> You know I think about this Guys with more than one wife.
> 
> She was totally different until me and my wife got married. Then she made life hell on me and my wife. Even tried to get my wife to divorce me and tried having me thrown in Jail. Law told her they couldn't because I wasn't doing anything wrong.
> 
> big rockpile


With that history, I'm trying to figure out why she's even allowed to set foot in your house? Dang.

Then again, if she's that bad, don't you want to go out and buy the most awful salty, sugary, fatty cakes, pies, candies, etc., that you can stuff into her????? (Kill her with "kindness", ya know.)


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

drats, rock--i have heart problems--and almost 80--you mean i can't come see u? LOl


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

ceresone said:


> drats, rock--i have heart problems--and almost 80--you mean i can't come see u? LOl


Go ahead you know people talk bad about dieing but if they think about it that is what the Lord wants so they can be with Him.

big rockpile


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

True, Roc,read my tag line


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

ceresone said:


> True, Roc,read my tag line


So True!

big rockpile


----------

